# October Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ceegee has picked a theme for October, *'In Sickness and In Health'*.

Goldens are wonderful pandemic companions so let's share photos of them giving comfort to their humans.

Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, October 20th.

Please, one entry per membership.
Remember that if you submit more than one photo, the first one will be entered in the voting poll.
We love all our member pics so join the fun and share a photo.
As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.
Members can win only one time per calendar year but we'd still enjoy seeing those golden pics. 

Ceegee shared this heartwarming pic.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

This is a wonderful theme, hoping to see lots of fabulous photos!.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Our little therapy dog <3


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This is the photo which jumped to my mind. She WAS definitely comforting me at the time, it was so striking to me, which is why I took the photo.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

The flu is no fun.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

They do stay close to us, especially if they think we need extra golden loving so please share those pics.

Ceegee has picked a theme for October, *'In Sickness and In Health'*.
Goldens are wonderful pandemic companions so let's share photos of them giving comfort to their humans.
Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, October 20th.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When Jerry had his heart attack, emergency triple by pass on Feb. 7, 2013, it was March 13 by the time he got home. Honey was beside herself to hve him home







and stuck to him like glue for several days.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> They do stay close to us, especially if they think we need extra golden loving so please share those pics.
> 
> Ceegee has picked a theme for October, *'In Sickness and In Health'*.
> Goldens are wonderful pandemic companions so let's share photos of them giving comfort to their humans.
> Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, October 20th.


A new week is here, hope we get more entries today!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The theme for October, *'In Sickness and In Health'*.
Goldens are wonderful pandemic companions so let's share photos of them giving comfort.
Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, October 20th.


----------



## GoldenWoman (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

These are wonderful photos of goldens being good companions. Hope we see many more!


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's the weekend, so maybe you'll have time to look through all those great pic and find one of your golden to share in this month's contest, *'In Sickness and In Health'*.
Goldens are wonderful pandemic companions so let's share photos of them giving comfort.
Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, October 20th.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oskie and his dad taking a break on a sunny winter's day.


----------



## GoldenWoman (Oct 3, 2020)

What a mush man! 🥰


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

OscarsDad said:


> Oskie and his dad taking a break on a sunny winter's day.
> 
> View attachment 877543


Great photo, I love the paw hooked over, he really is your shadow!.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

swishywagga said:


> Great photo, I love the paw hooked over, he really is your shadow!.


He know the way right into my heart.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Dudley making hubby feel good :*)*


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Well , it would be unfair to all my dogs if I made a selection.
However, with this occasion I would like to introduce you a new member of the forum @TheJamoClan from UK who adopted one of my rescue girl, Rosie the Remi via Happy Paws .
She was like all of them a very special girl. Not only an emotional blessing for me, but aswell for others including other dogs & people in need. I know , I am supposed to share only one picture. But, I couldn't help myself. She could have been I guess a perfect therapy dog with the biggest smile & empathy she had for every living being.
Thank you @TheJamoClan for taking very great care of her along with her golden brothers and look forward to the adventures of the clan you will share with us.
*The first picture*
The day of her spay day. She was comforting another golden boy at the clinic who had renal failure as if she was just not out of operation.Whole time , she was willing to stay next to him till we took her back home. 
*The second picture*
During vaccination period, Rose was staying at a foster where many of my rescues had earlier stayed. Our foster was also taking care of a disabled lady.None of our dogs ever approached her ( including Sasha) or was even curious about her. Till now has been only but only Rosie the Remi who jumped on her bed comforting her by kissing & licking her hands and the disabled lady was very emotional by it and she was responding back to Remi's carresses.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

A heart of gold! A lucky person will rescue her.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Recuperating is hard when your companions only give you one cushion on the couch!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

How very uncivilzed!


----------



## GoldenWoman (Oct 3, 2020)

Ivyacres said:


> Recuperating is hard when your companions only give you one cushion on the couch!
> View attachment 877580


Uncivilized yes, but 😍 adorable!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, there's only 5 days left to enter this month's photo contest, *'In Sickness and In Health'*.

Goldens are wonderful pandemic companions so let's share photos of them giving comfort.
Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, October 20th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's still time to enter this month's photo contest, *'In Sickness and In Health'*.

Goldens are wonderful companions so let's share photos of them giving comfort.
Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, October 20th.


----------



## Mischevous Maeve (May 2, 2020)

Maeve's ready for some sickness snuggles!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wonderful photos already entered. This is the last weekend to enter this month's photo contest, *'In Sickness and In Health'*.

Goldens are wonderful companions so let's share photos of them giving comfort.
Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, October 20th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

An old photo of Barnaby, who would always snuggle next to me if I wasn't feeling well!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just one day left to enter this month's photo contest, *'In Sickness and In Health'*.

Goldens are wonderful companions so let's share photos of them giving comfort.
Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, October 20th.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Ruff Day


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Late entry, busy month! She works night shifts at a hospital and he is the first thing she takes care of when she gets back from work.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Tagrenine said:


> Late entry, busy month! She works night shifts at a hospital and he is the first thing she takes care of when she gets back from work.
> 
> View attachment 877740





Tagrenine said:


> Late entry, busy month! She works night shifts at a hospital and he is the first thing she takes care of when she gets back from work.
> 
> View attachment 877740


Thanks for the Service! I too worked night shift in a hospital when I was young. Didn't make much money, but was one of the more rewarding jobs I ever had. I found the Nurses and Lab People to be the most dedicated, hard working, life loving, people I ever worked with...God Bless them one and all...


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

3goldens2keep said:


> Thanks for the Service! I too worked night shift in a hospital when I was young. Didn't make much money, but was one of the more rewarding jobs I ever had. I found the Nurses and Lab People to be the most dedicated, hard working, life loving, people I ever worked with...God Bless them one and all...


Thank you! Yes, the hours are very long and while not all the patients are friendly or welcoming, the ones that are make everything worth it.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close later this afternoon. There's a bit of time left to enter a photo!


----------



## TheJamoClan (Oct 4, 2020)

Peri29 said:


> Well , it would be unfair to all my dogs if I made a selection.
> However, with this occasion I would like to introduce you a new member of the forum @TheJamoClan from UK who adopted one of my rescue girl, Rosie the Remi via Happy Paws .
> She was like all of them a very special girl. Not only an emotional blessing for me, but aswell for others including other dogs & people in need. I know , I am supposed to share only one picture. But, I couldn't help myself. She could have been I guess a perfect therapy dog with the biggest smile & empathy she had for every living being.
> Thank you @TheJamoClan for taking very great care of her along with her golden brothers and look forward to the adventures of the clan you will share with us.
> ...


Hello everyone, The Jamo Clan here!
Our beautiful Remi certainly loves people that's for sure and I love seeing photos of her before she joined our family just over a year ago.
Here's a picture of her (in the middle) with her brothers Sandor (left) and Loki (right), so you can see the full clan together


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that beautiful photo. The October contest is now in the voting stage. 
I hope you watch for the November Photo Contest and share a photo there also!


----------

